# IP sperren via htaccess grund Spams



## Guri (19. Mai 2019)

Hallo Leute, seit wochen bekomme ich Spams von selben URL Seite, nun mit verschiedenen E-Mail adressen, und viele E-Mails kommen von selben IP adresse, nach dem ich blockiere das IP adresse paar Tage später ich bekomme mit eine andre IP adresse Spams von selbe URL Seite, viele IP adressen sind fast identisch nun am ende unerscheiden sie sich,

meine Frage ist, wie kurze ich die IP adresse z.B. von IP x.x.x.10 bis IP x.x.x.50 so dass ich nicht schreibe muss jedes einzelne IP adresse.

script ist folgenes und funktioniert:


```
#IP Blockieren
order allow,deny

deny from x.x.x.1
deny from xx.xx.xx.10
deny from xxx.xxx.xxx.100

allow from all
```

ich bin Dankbar für jede Hilfe, viele Grüße Guri.


----------



## zerix (21. Mai 2019)

Hi,

ich kann gerade nicht folgen, was hat htaccess mit Emails zu tun?
Wäre es nicht sinnvoller die IP-Adressen per iptables zu blockieren?

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------



## Guri (21. Mai 2019)

Servus, 

ich versuche es zu erklären, ist so:
Fast jede webseite hat ein Kontaktformullar vieleicht mit RECAPTCHA, und von dort bekomme ich die E-Mails, alles sind Seriös auses diese Typ, und mit disem Script habe fast die Lösung, habe duzende von IP-s Bllokiert und im moment habe ruhe aber ich weiss nicht wie lange,
so dass wenn diese IP besucht diese unterseit also Kontaktformullar schlägt ein 403 Fehler und wird blockiert oder umgeleitet, ich hoffe ist jetzt klar, 

Übrigins: *iptables* sagt mir nicht, ich kenne nur das o.g. weg,

Servus aus München.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (21. Mai 2019)

Hallo Guri,

du kannst gleich einen ganzen Block sperren indem du das letzte Oktet der Adresse auslässt:

```
deny from 192.168.1
```
Das würde alles blockieren, was von 192.168.1.0 - 192.168.1.255 kommt.

Ansonsten kann ich zerix nur zustimmen, ein Block per iptables wäre hier eigentlich angebrachter. iptables ist eine Firewall auf Kernelebene, du kannst das also nur verwenden wenn du root-Zugang zum Server hast. iptables – Wikipedia

Grüsse,
BK


----------



## Guri (21. Mai 2019)

Bratkartoffel hat gesagt.:


> deny from 192.168.1
> 
> Das würde alles blockieren, was von 192.168.1.0 - 192.168.1.255 kommt.



Servus BK,
es funtioniert, das wars, ein super lösung,
viele Grüße Guri.

CIDR to IPv4 Address Range Utility Tool | IPAddressGuide
Subnet Calculator - CIDR - IP ADDRESS CALCULATOR - MxToolbox
IP Subnet Calculator


----------

